

Facebook In Free-Fall: Stock At All-Time Low After Swinging To Q2 Loss - cooldeal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2012/07/26/facebook-in-free-fall-stock-at-all-time-after-swinging-to-q2-loss/?partner=yahootix

======
cooldeal
10% down and testing $24.00 at this point (4:35PM Eastern).

